# Cabo San Lucas--My son was attacked



## loosefeet (Mar 29, 2018)

My 21 yo son was attacked in Cabo San Lucas a few days ago over Spring Break.  He went with a group of friends to celebrate their senior year of college.  He was pick pocketed on Medano beach, ran after the culprit and this person and another beat my son leaving him unconscious on the marina walkway.  That is about all I know at this time.  It was late, and I'm sure my son had been at the bar.  I don't know if he was targeted at the bar, or just seen as a gringo target as he walked back to his condo.   
Fortunately someone called the paramedics, but no police or security took interest.  They must have heard someone was attacked if the paramedics were summoned.  There was some medical attention from the paramedics, and they encouraged him to go to the ER.  But, that was all the help he received.  Fortunately, he is OK, and now home. Another American tourist helped him get to the airport, as he had no $, cc, ATM or phone left (these were taken by the thugs).  
We, as parents, did not really want him to go to Mexico, but we have been to Cabo several times with him, he is fluent in Spanish, and he was with friends.  We love vacationing in Mexico-and we know he loves going to that area.  He just wanted to go to the beach, party w/ friends, and have a fun few days.  He's an easy going guy and not argumentative.
Yes, I know thugs exist everywhere.  And I know that 21 yo (especially young men) often do risky things like go to bars and stay out late.  So, please no lectures about how this could happen anywhere.
This experience made the recent concern of more violence in the area personal.  Violently attacking someone in the middle of a tourist area just for a phone and a bit of money is so cruel and unconscionable.  It is beyond the concern about petty theft.  This was assault, and there was no protections from law enforcement.
I know many on this site also love vacationing in Mexico--so please be more aware of your security if you visit.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 29, 2018)

loosefeet said:


> My 21 yo son was attacked in Cabo San Lucas a few days ago over Spring Break.  He went with a group of friends to celebrate their senior year of college.  He was pick pocketed on Medano beach, ran after the culprit and this person and another beat my son leaving him unconscious on the marina walkway.  That is about all I know at this time.  It was late, and I'm sure my son had been at the bar.  I don't know if he was targeted at the bar, or just seen as a gringo target as he walked back to his condo.
> Fortunately someone called the paramedics, but no police or security took interest.  They must have heard someone was attacked if the paramedics were summoned.  There was some medical attention from the paramedics, and they encouraged him to go to the ER.  But, that was all the help he received.  Fortunately, he is OK, and now home. Another American tourist helped him get to the airport, as he had no $, cc, ATM or phone left (these were taken by the thugs).
> We, as parents, did not really want him to go to Mexico, but we have been to Cabo several times with him, he is fluent in Spanish, and he was with friends.  We love vacationing in Mexico-and we know he loves going to that area.  He just wanted to go to the beach, party w/ friends, and have a fun few days.  He's an easy going guy and not argumentative.
> Yes, I know thugs exist everywhere.  And I know that 21 yo (especially young men) often do risky things like go to bars and stay out late.  So, please no lectures about how this could happen anywhere.
> ...


So sorry you all went through this. I appreciate your sharing . No matter where you are it is so important to be aware of risks , your environment and take precautions


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 29, 2018)

Thank you for sharing. I'm sorry this happened. I'm sure the reason the police were disinterested was that similar incidents are common. This was simply a crime of opportunity. The pickpockets had no malice toward the young American until he confronted them. He was outnumbered and had been drinking.

I'm glad he is home. He will be able to reconstruct what was taken. He survived a very hard lesson. .

Jim


----------



## Lingber (Mar 29, 2018)

Thank you for sharing. I am glad your son is home and ok.  It is a good reminder on many levels, but especially to say no to my kids to a Spring Break in Mexico. Yes it could happen anywhere, but I'd prefer they be stateside.


----------



## loosefeet (Mar 29, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> Thank you for sharing. I'm sorry this happened. I'm sure the reason the police were disinterested was that similar incidents are common. This was simply a crime of opportunity. The pickpockets had no malice toward the young American until he confronted them. He was outnumbered and had been drinking.
> 
> I'm glad he is home. He will be able to reconstruct what was taken. He survived a very hard lesson. .
> 
> Jim


Yes, I figured the victim would be blamed in some way when I shared this.  Beating someone who you just robbed is NOT lack of malice.
My reason for sharing it to point out there seems to be much more violent behavior in Cabo, and now we experienced it personally.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 29, 2018)

I am glad he came home via walking off the airplane. I really HOPE you got the other American's name and address ... who actually HELPED him ... so you all can say "THANK YOU". He truly stepped up ... esp when others just shrugged and walked away.

Please convey this story to all your family and friends .. perhaps include a few photos of the damage. The purpose is to WARN others who know you personally .. they, their family or friends might be harmed far worse.

Thanks for starting the thread.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 29, 2018)

loosefeet said:


> Yes, I figured the victim would be blamed in some way when I shared this.  Beating someone who you just robbed is NOT lack of malice.
> My reason for sharing it to point out there seems to be much more violent behavior in Cabo, and now we experienced it personally.


Thanks for the warning. How exactly do you think your son should have acted after being robbed by multiple thieves? Was he going to try to reason with them in Spanish? I have been pickpocketed. I caught a guy with his hand in my pocket in Istanbul. But seeing his size and knowing they don't work alone was enough for me to just yell, "STOP THIEF!!" And move on. I was fortunate on two fronts. The thief didn't get anything, and I wasn't beaten. I am deeply sorry your son was not as lucky. I am not blaming the victim, just trying to understand his thinking at the time.

 Jim


----------



## silentg (Mar 29, 2018)

I’m sorry this happened to your son. We have only been to Mexico on a cruise, I didn’t feel comfortable there. We got off the ship and went to a gift shop bought a few sovinieers and got back on the ship and enjoyed the relatively quiet on board. Of course we are in our 60’s so we are not as adventurous as a 21 year old. I’m glad your son is ok and a kind person helped him get home.
Silentg


----------



## loosefeet (Mar 29, 2018)

vacationhopeful said:


> I am glad he came home via walking off the airplane. I really HOPE you got the other American's name and address ... who actually HELPED him ... so you all can say "THANK YOU". He truly stepped up ... esp when others just shrugged and walked away.
> 
> Please convey this story to all your family and friends .. perhaps include a few photos of the damage. The purpose is to WARN others who know you personally .. they, their family or friends might be harmed far worse.
> 
> Thanks for starting the thread.


Yes, I certainly will be sending a very big THANK-YOU!  Thank God their are decent people who act like decent people.  Preying on the young--just plain disgusting.
I share on this site b/c many travel to the area--I think it's getting less "safe."  It's sad, as it's such a beautiful area and I love Mexican culture.  Tourism brings opportunities for crime, we all know that.  But, there are degrees, and this area is getting more troublesome.  If the authorities do not think assault a crime, that it's just common, then it's time to start thinking it's not an area I want to visit again.  If someone was robbed and beaten in my town, the authorities would have gotten involved.  Why not in Cabo?


----------



## Karen G (Mar 29, 2018)

So sorry this happened to your son. Thanks for sharing the story, and so glad he made it home okay.


----------



## PamMo (Mar 29, 2018)

I'm so sorry to hear about your son's experience, Loosefeet. I hope he his OK now. Something like that changes your whole outlook for awhile, makes you question a lot of things, and leaves you asking a lot of "what ifs?" I would have been terrified for my son (it doesn't matter how old my son is, I'm still his mom!) crossed with being a very angry Godzilla that someone would do something like that!

We've been in Cabo all month, and Spring Break is in full force along Medano Beach and in the bars and clubs in town. Your post is a VERY good reminder and/or heads up for people who think Cabo is a safe place to let your guard down. You need to ALWAYS be aware of your surroundings and don't assume you're invincible. There are opportunistic jerks who may have thought your son was an easy target. Sadly, there are a LOT of stumbling drunk kids around here, so everyone (drinking or not) starts to look the same. My husband was pick pocketed in Vietnam last year, and we felt awful. Being assaulted would be much worse.

All that being said, please don't write off all the Cabo locals. There are a lot of terrific people who would've stepped in for your son in a heartbeat.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2018)

I'm guessing the authorities turn a blind eye to less serious incidents, to try to keep their stats down for the tourist industry.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 29, 2018)

so very sorry to read this, absolutely horrifying to have this happen to a child...especially in another country!

Sadly even i cant see much desire to travel to mexico anymore (or at least venture out from a resort)


----------



## Carol C (Mar 29, 2018)

First i am glad an angel appeared in the form of an American who loaned your son money and got him to the airport safely. I dont think it matters if he was drinking or not...all kids party during spring break. I found some  posts in this thread almost doubting your son...a case of "blame the victim" ...and boy do i hate that!

FWIW I stopped going to Jamaica when someone who lived in my county in GA was beat up after having  his money and  Rolex stolen.  He had left his hotel alone in the morning to go look for an ATM. I had been going to Jamaica often and sometimes solo. I never have been to Aruba and decided never to go after the disappearance of Natalie Holloway. I will not support the economy of a country where the police are either paid off or controlled by rich powerful families.

Which brings me back to Mexico. I bought my first timeshare on Cozumel in 1992 and have visited all parts of Mexico since the mid-80s. It breaks my heart to say that the current state of affairs there makes me want to boycott Mexico...and i have grown to love the regular everyday people there for their warm and open hearts. And I love the vibrant colorful culture. But the government is out of control. Drug cartels and corrupt politicians and policia infest several regions I have historically visited. Disappearances of people...even a group of thirty or so Mexican students...unsolved crimes and inexcusable. Journalists who cover crime and drug cartels are being assassinated.

I can no longer support them with my tourist dollar. And frankly I wouldnt be surprised if new timeshare resorts were being launched with laundered drug money. My personal decision is to steer clear of Mexico until they clean up their act. Thanks to the OP for getting me thinking. And I hope your son is fully recovered. Happy travels to him next time!


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 29, 2018)

loosefeet said:


> If someone was robbed and beaten in my town, the authorities would have gotten involved.


I was robbed in Rome.  Reported to police and they didn't care one bit; offered no assistance whatsoever.  Unfortunately, I think that attitude from the authorities is more common than you may think.

Kurt


----------



## IuLiKa (Mar 30, 2018)

Thank you for sharing. i am glad that your son made it back home safe. I hope he will travel and enjoy his life and learn something from the incident. 

We are going to Cabo next week for our first time. We are staying at Casa Dorada right by that beach. We will be super cautious.. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 30, 2018)

Sorry this happened to your son, however very fortunate he is home and wasn't seriously hurt. My nephew however was a different story. I think it's the natural inclination of young men to try to do something actionable, e.g. fight back, when other people invade or steal their belongings.  I think generally American tourists in a foreign country have more to lose than the locals.  Yes gotta be aware no matter where you are.

Last year my 22 yo nephew was in a tourist nightlife area of Ho Chi Minh, Vietnam. We think (not sure) he caught a pickpocket in the act. The news report was they were arguing. Long story short, the thief, a known drug addict, killed my nephew. Don't fight back, don't argue, just give them the money, phone etc.  All that can be replaced.  I'm not blaming the victim, we just need to be aware of our natural inclinations and try to react differently.

We have an exchange to Cabo San Jose area in November.  Still planning on going, sticking closer to resort, a tour or two maybe.  Will ask for concierge's advice.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 30, 2018)

loosefeet said:


> Yes, I figured the victim would be blamed in some way when I shared this.  Beating someone who you just robbed is NOT lack of malice.
> My reason for sharing it to point out there seems to be much more violent behavior in Cabo, and now we experienced it personally.


It's an old trick to just say never blame the victim. You tell a cautionary tale, but you don't want to acknowledge cautions from others. The word *blame* is so loaded, that people are scared once it's brought up. But cautioning people not to act in certain ways, or acknowledging that one's behavior can contribute (blame?) or make it more likely (blame) that something bad will happen is just reality.
To deny this is not logical.

I have every right to walk down the street with $100 bills taped to my jacket with a sign that says "I'm the 1%" at 2am in a poor area of town. But if I'm robbed of my cash and iphone should no one say I was partly responsible, "because I'm the victim?"

And the post you quoted did not say there was no malice in the beating. You misread what they said.

p.s. I don't really own an iphone.


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 30, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> I was robbed in Rome.  Reported to police and they didn't care one bit; offered no assistance whatsoever.  Unfortunately, I think that attitude from the authorities is more common than you may think.
> 
> Kurt



It’s also common in the “good ol’ USA.”

Back in 2002 I was renting a small one man office in a Charlotte office building. There was construction going on in the space next door. I came in one Monday morning to find over $2000 of computer equipment gone. You could clearly see drywall dust footprints from the construction area and evidence that the thief had pushed back the ceiling tiles to climb over the wall and gain entrance despite my locked office door. A police officer came, took a report, but said they basically would do nothing to find the thief because they had bigger crimes to worry about. 

I would think the contractor doing the construction could have at least identified which employees had access to the construction space and give a detective something to start with, but no effort was made due to lack of priority.


----------



## taterhed (Mar 30, 2018)

First, and foremost, glad this had a happy but painful ending.  Nothing permanently damaged but his pride and your sanity!

Young men are....well, young men.  It's a lesson and a warning.  No judgement given or needed.

Clearly, the climate in Mexico--and other locations--has turned more violent, more openly aggressive and less forgiving.  It's a lesson we should all absorb and remember and SHARE with others.  It's very sad.

I'll point out, I was once assaulted in Greece (not a big deal, yogurt attack; it hurt but was not permanent). It has forever thrown a shadow over what I consider to be an amazing vacation spot, perhaps the most historic place in the modern West.  Is Greece dangerous?  I don't know.  Do I remember this? Yes.

Fate is a cruel mistress.  Best not to ignore her warnings.


----------



## presley (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm glad he made it home okay. I hope he recovers swiftly.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 30, 2018)

To the OP thanks for posting this story. The lesson learned never travel alone and always be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 30, 2018)

To the OP, thanks for posting the story. It reminds everyone again to be cautious when traveling, especially abroad.
To dsmrp, I’m so sorry for the senseless loss of your nephew. I always thought traveling to Asia such as Vietnam is relatively safe but one never knows. May loving memories of him bring you peace, comfort, and strength.


----------



## loosefeet (Mar 30, 2018)

dsmrp said:


> Sorry this happened to your son, however very fortunate he is home and wasn't seriously hurt. My nephew however was a different story. I think it's the natural inclination of young men to try to do something actionable, e.g. fight back, when other people invade or steal their belongings.  I think generally American tourists in a foreign country have more to lose than the locals.  Yes gotta be aware no matter where you are.
> 
> Last year my 22 yo nephew was in a tourist nightlife area of Ho Chi Minh, Vietnam. We think (not sure) he caught a pickpocket in the act. The news report was they were arguing. Long story short, the thief, a known drug addict, killed my nephew. Don't fight back, don't argue, just give them the money, phone etc.  All that can be replaced.  I'm not blaming the victim, we just need to be aware of our natural inclinations and try to react differently.
> 
> We have an exchange to Cabo San Jose area in November.  Still planning on going, sticking closer to resort, a tour or two maybe.  Will ask for concierge's advice.


I am so sorry for your loss!!  Yes, there are lessons.  But, we also need to share information with others, as the authorities are not doing this.  I think there may be more assaults in Cabo that simply aren't recorded, and I suspect it's more than when we were there a few years ago.
I do hope you enjoy your trip--


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 30, 2018)

I suspect that petty crime and subsequent night time after-drinking fisticuffs happen with enough regularity virtually any and every where. There simply are not enough cops to attend to every one of them. If there is no corpse, and the injured either refuse treatment and/or can't identify the assailant(s), that's where it ends. The most that happens where I live is maybe a report is taken, that is on file if any of the stolen goods turn up, and so the victim can turn it over to insurance. But in the case of this happening in a Spring Break Mexican resort, the young man is luck to be alive, and that he had friends who got him to the airport and homeward bound. I'm curious, where were his friends the night of the incident? Y'know, it is unlikely that an attack would have taken place on a group that stuck together.

I wish him well and a full and speedy recovery.

Jim


----------



## loosefeet (Mar 30, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> I suspect that petty crime and subsequent night time after-drinking fisticuffs happen with enough regularity virtually any and every where. There simply are not enough cops to attend to every one of them. If there is no corpse, and the injured either refuse treatment and/or can't identify the assailant(s), that's where it ends. The most that happens where I live is maybe a report is taken, that is on file if any of the stolen goods turn up, and so the victim can turn it over to insurance. But in the case of this happening in a Spring Break Mexican resort, the young man is luck to be alive, and that he had friends who got him to the airport and homeward bound. I'm curious, where were his friends the night of the incident? Y'know, it is unlikely that an attack would have taken place on a group that stuck together.
> 
> I wish him well and a full and speedy recovery.
> 
> Jim


Passepartout--You are making a lot of assumptions, and I am quite aware of the various issues of being out late, being a young man on spring break, drinking, having an iPhone, etc.  My reason for posting is to alert other travelers.  You can assume all you want about my son, and how much he is at fault for the assault.  I hear you. I don't agree with you.  I think these types of forums are good ways to communicate information that may not be easily accessible through formal travel sites.  I STILL think Cabo is becoming more dangerous, and simply wanted to alert others.  Readers can do as they like with this information.  I was hoping to possibly help avert another possible assault, especially for those that are unfamiliar with the area, or haven't visited in awhile.  Im not a Polly Anna Mom--so no more advice on how I need to see how this assault happened. I have been grateful to others who gave me advice on my travel, and what crimes were prevalent in various areas.  If you don't know about the area, and the travel literature does not address these concerns, then one may not be aware of dangers to try to avoid.  So my final advice--In Cabo, avoid walking to your condo-even in the marina-, with a cellphone, after going to the bar at night--and if you do, do not expect any help from the police if you are assaulted by thugs that troll that area looking for victims.


----------



## silentg (Mar 30, 2018)

Sorry that this has gotten to be a debate! Thank you for warning us and glad your son is ok. I worry about family and friends who travel to areas that may not be friendly or safe. Our friends are taking a cruise that stops in Cuba next month. We never had the interest in going there, but they want to go. Have any of you been to Cuba? What is it like? What should I tell them to be aware of while there?
Silentg


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 30, 2018)

loosefeet said:


> Passepartout--You are making a lot of assumptions, and I am quite aware of the various issues of being out late, being a young man on spring break, drinking, having an iPhone, etc.




I make no assumptions. I met a Canadian couple who were surrounded on a Mexican toll road and robbed of all their money, jewelry, electronics and a brand new pickup truck. They felt fortunate to escape with their lives, and now own a condo in Mexico that they have no interest in returning to.

I am sorry your son had this experience, and wish him recovery- including the desire to travel and have new experiences.

Yes, people need to be aware of their surroundings, and the people who might be paying him extra attention. All of those are not honorable. Thanks for the warning. It is not just in Cabo. It could as well happen in Ft Lauderdale, San Diego, Rome, NYC, or anywhere else.

I'm done here.


----------



## Pathways (Mar 30, 2018)

silentg said:


> Sorry that this has gotten to be a debate! Thank you for warning us and glad your son is ok. I worry about family and friends who travel to areas that may not be friendly or safe. Our friends are taking a cruise that stops in Cuba next month. We never had the interest in going there, but they want to go. Have any of you been to Cuba? What is it like? What should I tell them to be aware of while there?
> Silentg



Traveled there for three nights last year, stayed at an Airbnb. Dropped of by the taxi after dark and had to find the hosts with few address markings and no 'spanish' - very sketchy area. Bottom line - very friendly and very safe.  If you don't get enough info from others, PM me


----------



## Cornell (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm really sad for you that your son experienced this.  Here's the huge difference for me.....I'd much rather have a problem in the US than in a foreign country, especially one that has corrupt police.  Can you imagine if somehow your son got tossed into jail as a result of this ? I can't even stand the thought.


----------



## Cornell (Mar 30, 2018)

BTW, How is your son today?


----------



## easyrider (Apr 2, 2018)

Beat downs and petty crime happen everywhere, not just in Cabo. In fact, it happens frequently in many places in the USA in broad daylight. Sometimes inside tourist attractions like Disney or in Waikiki. I don't know the frequency of people fighting in Cabo but when I was there I was staying out very late wandering from bar to bar with no problems. Yes, I did see fighting and people being bounced out of bars.   

There are five actions that can keep you somewhat safe. 1. Be aware of your surroundings. 2. Don't make direct eye contact with potential threats. 3. Verbally diffuse a situation by speaking confidently but non threatening. 4. Run away 5. Scream or yell for help very loudly.

Interestingly to me are millennial's and their smart phones. I wondered how many of these kids realize how easy it would be for someone to snatch a phone right out of their hands when they are taking selfies. I wonder how many would realize a threat while texting or listening to music. Phone theft by snatch and grab is a very common dealio everywhere.    

While it wasn't your son's fault for being robbed it kind of is his fault for getting the beat down, imo. A person is no longer aware of their surroundings when chasing someone. A person is likely to be in an altercation, even when right, by pursuing and making eye contact with a potential threat. There is very little a person can say that will diffuse a situation after chasing and catching up to a potential threat. 

I am very glad your son made it home and found the help he needed in a timely manner. The lesson learned should be about personal safety where ever you are, not just Mexico. 

Bill


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 3, 2018)

LisaH said:


> To the OP, thanks for posting the story. It reminds everyone again to be cautious when traveling, especially abroad.
> To dsmrp, I’m so sorry for the senseless loss of your nephew. I always thought traveling to Asia such as Vietnam is relatively safe but one never knows. May loving memories of him bring you peace, comfort, and strength.





loosefeet said:


> I am so sorry for your loss!!  Yes, there are lessons.  But, we also need to share information with others, as the authorities are not doing this.  I think there may be more assaults in Cabo that simply aren't recorded, and I suspect it's more than when we were there a few years ago.
> I do hope you enjoy your trip--



Thank you LisaH and Loosefeet.  Yes my nephew's death was senseless and a shock to the family. Like to think he was in the wrong place, wrong time. He wasn't alone, was travelling with a friend.

I do want to give a hand to the dedicated US embassy and consulate staff around the world. The US consulate in Vietnam was invaluable to my BIL.  All too often I think we travelers take the diplomatic corp for granted until we have problems. Hopefully will never have to visit them when we're traveling, but the embassies and consulates need to be adequately staffed.


----------



## Bunk (Apr 3, 2018)

My wife and I were in Sin Maarten/St Martin in early February.  We rented a car and were driving around the island.  We stopped in Marigot and decided that we were going to see Fort Louis, which is a short walk uphill from the downtown area.  It was late afternoon, but still light outside.  As we were climbing up the steps, a woman driving by jumped out of her car and yelled at us to stop.  She told us that it was not safe to go there in the late afternoon because of muggings.  Before we went up there, I had looked at the most recent entries on TripAdvisor and saw Fort Louis received good reviews.  I had also looked at other travel sites and guide books.   Later I ran a google search and discovered that for several years people had been posting about muggings at Fort Louis and the indifference of the French police.  We consider ourselves fortunate that a good Samaritan was looking after us.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 3, 2018)

Years ago I was at a trade show in New Orleans. A friend who had worked there recommended that if I was going to Bourbon Street, just take my room key and enough cash for the night. It was excellent advice! I was pick pocketed and didn't even know it until I went to pay for a drink. Another in our group got lured into an alleyway and mugged. Yet another in our group got into an argument with a bouncer, and ended up with 20 stitches around his eye. Just about any tourist destination can be dangerous place.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 3, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> I met a Canadian couple who were surrounded on a Mexican toll road and robbed of all their money, jewelry, electronics and a brand new pickup truck. They felt fortunate to escape with their lives, and now own a condo in Mexico that they have no interest in returning to.


Perhaps these are the Canadians you met?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 3, 2018)

I am so sorry this happened to your son.  It's terrible that he was robbed and beat up.  I feel so badly for your family.  

My nephew usually went to Cabo in the late fall, and now he won't go anymore.  He is 38 now, and he won't talk about it.  

Of course, you all have heard my stories of Mexico, firefighter friends of Rick's.  One was thrown in jail and almost didn't get out.  The brothers (four of them, who are all firefighters) had to fight tooth and nail to get him back.  Big family, all brothers went with their wives.  He had a scuffle in a bar, and he was arrested before leaving.  Apparently the angry man was a friend of the arresting officer.  

Then we have a friend who was in a bar when a shooting happened.  That was scary.  And Rick's closest friend and his wife were on a tour bus that was stopped and the police came on board, armed to the hilt.  They never knew if these were criminals.  They looked at everyone closely and pointed guns at tourists.  

None of the above people will ever go to Mexico.


----------



## heathpack (Apr 3, 2018)

So sorry to read of this incident, scary.

I have found that I have way less interest in traveling to Mexico too.  I don't exactly spook easily but it seems like there has been a deterioration in the past 5 years.  I think it was the incendiary device/bomb on the ferry in Cozumel that did it for me.  It seemed previously that police were good at keeping crime down in tourist areas, or maybe the criminals themselves were smart about leaving tourist areas relatively untouched by violence.

One of my clients was telling me about this story:  https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...nia-mexico-police-investigation-a8124481.html

Four dead bodies hung from freeway overpasses in Cabo area, two of them on the roads to the airports in Cabo and La Paz.  Just seemed to me that was a message to the tourist industry.  Just too much for me.  Cabo, PV and Cancun/Playa Del Carmen had seemed safe to me.  Now I'm not willing to risk it.

Thanks for posting your story, its just another anecdote that I'll file away in my brain to help me with my decision making process.  I too understand that stuff happens in almost all tourist areas but its helpful to have specifics like you've provided.  Sorry your son was hurt, but I'm glad he made it home ok.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 3, 2018)

We were in San Jose del Cabo for 3 weeks in January and February of this year. We even made 2 car trips to La Paz.  We alwys get a rental car and drive every where. We had a wonderful time. The locals were very friendly and helpful.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 3, 2018)

On our first trip to Cabo , sometime in the early 90's, on the second day, at around 10 am, some guys that we met at the airport shark tank were going to take us on a presentation. The girls wanted the free stuff so we were in. The girls received a better offer at the resort we were staying at. The guys were off resort property so I went to tell them we were not going. This guy was yelling at me. I moved my car off resort property to turn around and then this guy sucker punched me. I saw it coming and the strike didn't take. The guy then said for me to "watch my back". While he was walking back to his group I decided to run him over. I almost got him. I jumped out to get him but four guys in hats had him. I realized these were police. I also realized that the car was still in reverse going down the street with out me. I had no choice but to chase the car and control it.

My buddy got into the car and I saw this guy driving away and the thought occurred to me that I had full insurance on the car so why not chase this guy down and bash them up a bit. Away we went. These guys must of been reading my mind as they sped up and turned onto the soccer field. 

I went back to the resort and told the door man and he said they were already on it. I was told that this guy had to pay off the police and that the sales department at the resort had called the resort this guy represented. Supposedly, this guy was fired, but I kind of doubt it.

This is nothing compared to hanging out on Oahu where in some places everyone wants to get their butt kicked when they are young.

I guess why I posted this story is to illustrate that young guys very often use no common sense. It must be the testosterone and if you add a few drinks, woo hoo !! Young me might have chased the guy at the marina in Cabo too. Results vary.

Old me now smiles and thinks about chasing is all.

Bill


----------



## Jayco29D (Apr 5, 2018)

loosefeet said:


> My 21 yo son was attacked in Cabo San Lucas a few days ago over Spring Break.  He went with a group of friends to celebrate their senior year of college.  He was pick pocketed on Medano beach, ran after the culprit and this person and another beat my son leaving him unconscious on the marina walkway.  That is about all I know at this time.  It was late, and I'm sure my son had been at the bar.  I don't know if he was targeted at the bar, or just seen as a gringo target as he walked back to his condo.
> Fortunately someone called the paramedics, but no police or security took interest.  They must have heard someone was attacked if the paramedics were summoned.  There was some medical attention from the paramedics, and they encouraged him to go to the ER.  But, that was all the help he received.  Fortunately, he is OK, and now home. Another American tourist helped him get to the airport, as he had no $, cc, ATM or phone left (these were taken by the thugs).
> We, as parents, did not really want him to go to Mexico, but we have been to Cabo several times with him, he is fluent in Spanish, and he was with friends.  We love vacationing in Mexico-and we know he loves going to that area.  He just wanted to go to the beach, party w/ friends, and have a fun few days.  He's an easy going guy and not argumentative.
> Yes, I know thugs exist everywhere.  And I know that 21 yo (especially young men) often do risky things like go to bars and stay out late.  So, please no lectures about how this could happen anywhere.
> ...



I am so sorry for your son and your family. God bless you and I hope your son is healing from this violence and unnecessary trauma.


----------



## Jayco29D (Apr 5, 2018)

loosefeet said:


> Yes, I figured the victim would be blamed in some way when I shared this.  Beating someone who you just robbed is NOT lack of malice.
> My reason for sharing it to point out there seems to be much more violent behavior in Cabo, and now we experienced it personally.



I am sorry the people on this forum are blaming the victim. I have noticed Tuggers often blame the victim. Your son did not do anything wrong. He is a 21 year old boy trying to have fun. He did not deserve to get attacked and beat up so badly that he got a concussion. Ignore the mean spiritedness on this forum. I am glad your son is home and safe with you now.


----------



## Jayco29D (Apr 5, 2018)

loosefeet said:


> Passepartout--You are making a lot of assumptions, and I am quite aware of the various issues of being out late, being a young man on spring break, drinking, having an iPhone, etc.  My reason for posting is to alert other travelers.  You can assume all you want about my son, and how much he is at fault for the assault.  I hear you. I don't agree with you.  I think these types of forums are good ways to communicate information that may not be easily accessible through formal travel sites.  I STILL think Cabo is becoming more dangerous, and simply wanted to alert others.  Readers can do as they like with this information.  I was hoping to possibly help avert another possible assault, especially for those that are unfamiliar with the area, or haven't visited in awhile.  Im not a Polly Anna Mom--so no more advice on how I need to see how this assault happened. I have been grateful to others who gave me advice on my travel, and what crimes were prevalent in various areas.  If you don't know about the area, and the travel literature does not address these concerns, then one may not be aware of dangers to try to avoid.  So my final advice--In Cabo, avoid walking to your condo-even in the marina-, with a cellphone, after going to the bar at night--and if you do, do not expect any help from the police if you are assaulted by thugs that troll that area looking for victims.



As usual, people are ranting instead of providing you with support and empathy. Once again, I am sorry for your son and your family. No one should blame him for what happened. I support you 100%. Thank you for telling us about a real story that affected you personally so we know the real dangers in Mexico, not just the news media and statistics.


----------



## Jayco29D (Apr 5, 2018)

silentg said:


> Sorry that this has gotten to be a debate! Thank you for warning us and glad your son is ok. I worry about family and friends who travel to areas that may not be friendly or safe. Our friends are taking a cruise that stops in Cuba next month. We never had the interest in going there, but they want to go. Have any of you been to Cuba? What is it like? What should I tell them to be aware of while there?
> Silentg



It is not unusual for anyone who posts about a problem or safety issue to become a debate or blamed on this forum. So sad. I hope TUG Brian will take care of this (and many others) problem(s) on TUG before it is too late.


----------



## Jan M. (Apr 5, 2018)

Loosefeet and several OP related stories about incidents that happened to them or someone close to them while they were vacationing both in the USA and other countries. The sad fact is that any popular tourist area provides an ideal opportunity for thieves, tourist are prime targets, the thieves are unlikely to be caught and while it is a big deal to the people who are robbed it often isn't to the local police because it happens so frequently. Because many of these areas or countries depend largely on the tourist economy they don't want the negative publicity and the incidents often get buried or no report is even filed.

We live in Florida and there are a number of well to do areas around us. Several times a year on TV one of the stories of the day is a woman who was robbed of her $1k-$2K designer purse, a large amount of cash, numerous credit cards, expensive cell phone and sometimes her jewelry in broad daylight in the grocery store or shopping center parking lot. The news report goes on to warn women to be aware of their surroundings, what they do that makes them a target and that there are thieves, often a man and a woman or even two women, who troll the stores looking for targets and follow them out into the parking lots. The person robbed is typically older, mid to later 40's-80's and always goes on about how violated and unsafe they now feel. It would seem that not a single one of these women watch the news, read the paper or know anyone who talked about any of these incidents in their locale over a period of several years. So apparently prior to their own selves being robbed they felt completely safe being a prime example of a target for thieves. Many people have little sympathy for these victims but that doesn't make them any less victims.

There is a huge difference between being stupid about your personal safety on a daily basis like the well to do Florida women and making a knee jerk type reaction in a situation like Loosefeet's son did. Of course he had a moment of thinking what am I going to do! I'm in Mexico with no money, credit card, ID or phone and I might be able to catch this guy and get my stuff back. How was he to know the guy had a buddy? Loosefeet's son is fortunate to be alive. Dsmrp's nephew died and rickandcindy23's nephew refuses to talk about what happened to him. Passepartout's story of the Canadian couple who were surrounded on a Mexican toll road and robbed of all their money, jewelry, electronics, a brand new pickup truck and felt fortunate to escape with their lives is terrifying. Shortly after we moved to Florida a couple in our dinner group back in Pennsylvania lost their son to a beating death. He was in college and mugged while walking back from a night at a bar without his buddies. The coroner's report said he had marks/bruises from attempting to defend himself. No one will ever know if he died because he resisted being robbed or they always intended to rob and beat him. The head injuries he received killed him but didn't die immediately; he lay in the snow for some time, dying, alone.

Sometimes even the people who do exactly what is recommended, do exactly what the robber(s) say, end up getting beaten or dying.

I appreciate Loosefeet and others sharing their stories and I also appreciate others caring enough to offer suggestions about how to stay safe. I don't feel that the comments are intended to reflect a lack of sympathy for what her son experienced nor to blame him. When we post our personal business, stories, in a public forum we are giving others permission to make their comments. There is a good chance that some of those comments aren't always going to be the same as our point of view or feelings but we have to know that is going to be the case and accept that. Unless OP's comments cross a line they have the right to make them without someone calling them a bully or mean spirited. This is what is known as a healthy discussion offering varying points of view or perspectives and the whole point of this website. I feel I've learned some useful information from this thread and am grateful that loosefeet started this thread and others shared their stories and advice.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks Jan - for such a well written post .


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 5, 2018)

easyrider said:


> ....... sometime in the early 90's, on the second day, at around 10 am, some guys that we met at the airport shark tank were going to take us on a presentation. The girls wanted the free stuff so .....
> 
> Old me now smiles and thinks about chasing is all.
> 
> Bill



Thank you Bill - for posting / Old me does not have as good a story as yours .
Glad you made it .


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 5, 2018)

I have followed this thread from shortly after it started 

Place -location  is rarely the sole reason anything “bad”in life occurs .
Cabo - New Orleans - New York - Toronto or your home town 

Circumstances - random interactions of time and place .
We all ( sometimes ) wish we could change the past and predict the future .

*******

Loosefoot - I am glad your son is recovering and hope he feels well soon .


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 5, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> *I don't feel that the comments are intended to reflect a lack of sympathy for what her son experienced nor to blame him.* When we post our personal business, stories, in a public forum we are giving others permission to make their comments. There is a good chance that some of those comments aren't always going to be the same as our point of view or feelings but we have to know that is going to be the case and accept that. *Unless OP's comments cross a line they have the right to make them without someone calling them a bully or mean spirited. This is what is known as a healthy discussion offering varying points of view or perspectives and the whole point of this website.* I feel I've learned some useful information from this thread and am grateful that loosefeet started this thread and others shared their stories and advice.


Well written post, Jan.  I just wanted to comment that I fully agree with the highlighted statement above.  I don't feel any of the statements made here were intended to "blame the victim" as a few have claimed.  There is a big difference between objectively looking at the situation as an outsider that does not have an emotional attachment to the victims and making suggestions as to how to avoid those situations in the future vs. "blaming the victim".  Sorry those few felt that way, but I know I have learned some useful tips from this thread and appreciate those who have replied with those thoughts and suggestions.

Kurt


----------



## Jan M. (Apr 5, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> Sadly even i cant see much desire to travel to mexico anymore (or at least venture out from a resort)



When Riviera Maya became popular friends of ours started going there. They would tell us how they felt perfectly safe exploring the town during the day as there were soldiers/police armed with automatic weapons everywhere. These and other friends made yearly trips to other all inclusive resorts in the Caribbean Islands and Mexico. From what I've seen online when I've looked at them most of these all inclusive resorts seem to be in walled/fenced compounds and typically have armed guards. In the reviews I've read people say it is safe in the compounds but in some of the areas it isn't recommended that you take any side trips on your own. If you want to go out you should go with a guide or a guided group.  

We chose to tie ourselves down to house payments and jobs when we were younger so didn't have the money or the time to travel. Now that we are finally retired, have the time and can afford to go, there are places I no longer want to go to. The world was, or maybe just seemed to be, a lot safer 35-40 years ago. When I hear people say "go, travel when you are young; you will never regret it", I'm wishing we had!


----------



## easyrider (Apr 5, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> We chose to tie ourselves down to house payments and jobs when we were younger so didn't have the money or the time to travel. Now that we are finally retired, have the time and can afford to go, there are places I no longer want to go to. The world was, or maybe just seemed to be, a lot safer 35-40 years ago. When I hear people say "go, travel when you are young; you will never regret it", I'm wishing we had!



Your not getting any younger so you better get traveling. If you don't, in about ten years from now you might be posting that you wished you had again. 

I actually think you do travel because your here and was just giving you the monkey business.

Bill


----------



## Jayco29D (Apr 5, 2018)

I think the world is safer now than ever. I have been traveling worldwide since I was a teenager and I am in my 50s now. It has never been safer than now. The internet just lets us hear more now about what is going on.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 5, 2018)

easyrider said:


> On our first trip to Cabo , sometime in the early 90's, on the second day, at around 10 am, some guys that we met at the airport shark tank were going to take us on a presentation. The girls wanted the free stuff so
> Bill





Jayco29D said:


> I think the world is safer now than ever. .... The internet just lets us hear more now about what is going on.



Going to a presentation with guys you met at the Cabo airport shark tank probably hasn’t
gotten safer (for your wallet .) 
<Thank you Bill/ Easyrider for the story >

-:In general I agree , the world is mostly safe - and the 24/7 internet news cycle exacerbates
our unfounded fears* . 

For guys ; fear comes when we finally realize that we are not immortal . This occurs 
“ shortly” before senility -  the next step is -  we stop worrying because we can’t remember .



*


----------



## JIMinNC (Apr 6, 2018)

Jayco29D said:


> I think the world is safer now than ever. I have been traveling worldwide since I was a teenager and I am in my 50s now. It has never been safer than now. The internet just lets us hear more now about what is going on.



This is spot on - although I actually might replace the words "safer now than ever" with "just as safe as it has ever been." The risks today might be different than they were 5, 10, 20, 30, 40, or 50 years ago, but there were still risks back then. But today with instantaneous communication, 24-7 news, a myriad of communications/news outlets that can boost their viewership/readership with a shocking headline or lead, I think it just seems a lot more dangerous. What happened to the OP's son can and does happen in any city in the world, or in any U.S. city. I'm not sure why it seems more threatening when it happens in Mexico versus your own city or town.

Were were in Los Cabos for five days in February and had a great time. Planning to go back next year.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 6, 2018)

I am so sorry for your son's attack. It is sad to read these posts. I do not understand why people say such mean things. Please know you and your son are in my thoughts and prayers. I wish I could offer more.


----------



## turkel (Apr 8, 2018)

So sorry your son was hurt.

Personally the difference for me that this happened outside of the US makes it far scarier because of the lack of familiar surroundings and resources. The thought is terrifying. This would be true of most foreign countries. Mexico especially. The majority of the Mexican people may be warm, welcoming, and helpful but the police are known to be corrupt. This is a fact and the scariest thing about Mexico to me.

I am not saying people shouldn't travel to Mexico or other foreign countries. This is a choice each individual needs to make for themselves. I love to travel and haven't had a bad experience yet. But there is an inherent risk when traveling away from home. May we all be safe in our travels.

Thank goodness your son is alive, well, and home.


----------



## PamMo (Apr 9, 2018)

dsmrp said:


> ... I do want to give a hand to the dedicated US embassy and consulate staff around the world. The US consulate in Vietnam was invaluable to my BIL.  All too often I think we travelers take the diplomatic corp for granted until we have problems. Hopefully will never have to visit them when we're traveling, but the embassies and consulates need to be adequately staffed.



drmsp, I hope you don't mind that I passed on your comment to the consular staff in HCMC. They appreciate your kind words and certainly remember your nephew:

"My goodness, what a small world!  Yes, we all cannot forget this very tragic case. Thank you for reaching out to us, and please let the family/friends know it is our honor to serve Americans anywhere in the world."

For Americans traveling in Cabo, here is contact information for the Consular Agency  - https://mx.usembassy.gov/embassy-consulates/tijuana/consular-agency-los-cabos/


----------



## northwoodsgal (Apr 14, 2018)

Loosefeet, thank you for posting your story.  Your son acted as almost everyone would with a natural instinct to protect himself and his property.  I had never given this type of situation any thought but now I know it's best to just let the thieves take off with your belongings. This is helpful to anyone who likes to travel.


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 14, 2018)

PamMo said:


> drmsp, I hope you don't mind that I passed on your comment to the consular staff in HCMC. They appreciate your kind words and certainly remember your nephew:
> 
> "My goodness, what a small world!  Yes, we all cannot forget this very tragic case. Thank you for reaching out to us, and please let the family/friends know it is our honor to serve Americans anywhere in the world."
> 
> For Americans traveling in Cabo, here is contact information for the Consular Agency  - https://mx.usembassy.gov/embassy-consulates/tijuana/consular-agency-los-cabos/



Hi PamMo, no problem...thank you for passing it on to your consulate contacts at HCMC.


----------



## Lingber (Apr 14, 2018)

A friend just posted this article in Facebook. I hate to take Mexico off the list but may have to after reading this. 

http://www.firstcoastnews.com/mobil...ooking-travel-to-mexico-resorts/507-537271803


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lingber (Apr 14, 2018)

Another one about 36 hours in Cancun. 
https://wsvn.com/news/us-world/multiple-murders-rock-mexican-tourist-hotspot/

Either we are finally starting to hear more about it or it’s getting worse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PamMo (Apr 15, 2018)

Lingber said:


> http://www.firstcoastnews.com/mobil...ooking-travel-to-mexico-resorts/507-537271803



Thanks for posting this, Lingber. It looks into the problem we have getting facts on the question of safety for travelers in Mexico.

The link is to a Jacksonville, Florida ABC affiliate, and a very interesting report on incidents in and around the major Mexican tourist destinations. I'm not into conspiracy theories, but the ties between TripAdvisor/Expedia and other travel agencies to popular Mexican resorts certainly provide a financial incentive to downplay bad news. The legal argument that tour operators are liable for NOT disclosing known dangers is interesting...

I just came home from a fantastic five weeks in Cabo and Puerto Vallarta, and have another trip planned for later this year. Thankfully, over decades of vacationing in Mexico, my only issue has been getting short changed by the good old Pemex gas station attendants. I'm aware that others aren't so lucky, and I appreciate the efforts people make to report facts, and give fellow travelers a heads up or warning. It would be great to have a central reporting agency to see if/where real problems exist. Too often incidents reported on websites get sensationalized, turn into blaming the victim, get buried under chatter, or are censored.


----------



## hurnik (Apr 16, 2018)

I also think that a lot of crime in other areas doesn't get reported or sensationalized as much.
For example, I never knew that in 2016 some foreign governments had a travel advisory/ban on travel to the US due to issues in Miami and other places.

Heck one year in Albany we had like 7 murders in the first month of the year.

Now, I don't mind having updated information.  What I *do* mind is when it seems we only get information about certain spots in Mexico and nowhere else (granted this is the Mexico forum, so obviously I wouldn't expect stuff about other areas here).  But it seems we don't get these crime reports for say Chicago, NY, FL, etc. even in those other forums.

However, everyone has their own comfort zone.  If you're uncomfortable, don't go (regardless of where it's at).  My roomate's mom has never flown because she sees reports of plane crashes/accidents.  I fly all the time (and have had some emergency landings on the old DASH-8 prop jobs where the engine failed or caught fire, etc.).  but that's a decision I make for myself.

So for those who enjoy Mexico (like I do), just be aware/careful and remember that no matter what/where you are at, sometimes crap happens.


----------



## meatsss (Apr 24, 2018)

We’ll be in a resort on Medano beach in the near future. We’re always aware of our surroundings in a foreign country. Carry only what we need when we go out. Stay in populated areas and in good light if at night. Sorry to hear about the attack. Those things happen everywhere.


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 24, 2018)

I am so happy to read your son made it home safe.  I hope he is okay.  Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## DannyTS (Apr 28, 2018)

silentg said:


> Sorry that this has gotten to be a debate! Thank you for warning us and glad your son is ok. I worry about family and friends who travel to areas that may not be friendly or safe. Our friends are taking a cruise that stops in Cuba next month. We never had the interest in going there, but they want to go. Have any of you been to Cuba? What is it like? What should I tell them to be aware of while there?
> Silentg


I am Canadian, I have been to Cuba many times. I consider it one of the safest places in the Caribbean.  Poor Cubans fear the government more than anything else. People are nice and warm. With that being said, always exert caution when travelling.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 29, 2018)

Lingber said:


> Another one about 36 hours in Cancun.
> https://wsvn.com/news/us-world/multiple-murders-rock-mexican-tourist-hotspot/
> 
> Either we are finally starting to hear more about it or it’s getting worse.
> ...



I do not think the US media reports much on murder and crimes in Mexico. I have been searching for more news on safety issues in Mexico and it is hard to find. It is much easier to learn about crime in the USA in the US media because that is always reported. Crime in Mexico is under-reported, it appears.


----------



## DannyTS (Apr 29, 2018)

Lingber said:


> A friend just posted this article in Facebook. I hate to take Mexico off the list but may have to after reading this.
> 
> http://www.firstcoastnews.com/mobil...ooking-travel-to-mexico-resorts/507-537271803
> 
> ...


the problem is that  some of these reports only present one side of the story.  According to the article, a 19 year old (well built judging from the picture) was robbed AND he ended up in jail. The story may be exactly as described or maybe he got into a fight (hustlers, excessive drinking, drugs involved?) and the police found him at fault, not that i trust the Mexican police. It could also be a combination of the two. Without any independent corroboration it is hard to know.

This is an article about crime in LA. Does it mean that you should not go to LA and to California? Absolutely not but it means you have to be *cautious*, be careful where you go and whom you are hanging out with.

http://www.latimes.com/local/crime/la-me-crime-stats-20151230-story.html


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 29, 2018)

I do not find it helpful to compare Mexico to the USA. Might as well compare to North Korea, Pakistan or Colombia. Any place can be safe or dangerous but the fact is Mexico’s per capita murder rate is much higher than most places in the world right now, although it is mostly drug cartel driven.

The scary part is not that there is cartel driven murders and crime in specific regions in Mexico but that it is now reaching tourist areas in Cancun and Cabo. This is unusual from what I understand. The cartels are starting to target tourist areas (not tourists) in order to pressure the government and make statements. They know tourism is Mexico’s most valuable industry.

The idea of visiting a heavily guarded beach by the Mexican army does not sound appealing. I was in Bogota, Colombia in the late 1980s at the height of its drug cartel problems and the army was everywhere. It was scary. I remember sitting in McDonalds and 30 armed soldiers came in for lunch. It made my Colombian friend feel safer but it scared me. My friend asked me, “Why are you scared? They are here to protect you.” My friend would not let me go anywhere alone in Bogota when he was working and he would not leave the city to show me other parts of Colombia because he said it was not safe to travel outside of Bogotá at the time. I believe Colombia has cleaned up its country quite a bit since then but it is still considered dangerous.

Articles like the one posted about LA do ruin LA’s reputation. The US media is all over reporting on the crime in US cities. That is why I think so many people are comparing Cabo and Cancun to LA, Chicago, Baltimore, Detroit and other US cities. Yet, the crime statistics and reporting about those US cities are ruining those cities too. So comparing Cancún and Cabo to US cities with high crime is no compliment to Mexico. It does not make Mexico safer. I suspect Mexico under reports its crime statistics and I have read that it is probably a lot worse than we know.


----------



## DannyTS (Apr 30, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I do not find it helpful to compare Mexico to the USA. Might as well compare to North Korea, Pakistan or Colombia. Any place can be safe or dangerous but the fact is Mexico’s per capita murder rate is much higher than most places in the world right now, although it is mostly drug cartel driven.
> 
> The scary part is not that there is cartel driven murders and crime in specific regions in Mexico but that it is now reaching tourist areas in Cancun and Cabo. This is unusual from what I understand. The cartels are starting to target tourist areas (not tourists) in order to pressure the government and make statements. They know tourism is Mexico’s most valuable industry.
> 
> ...


Google search is reinforcing our phobias. Tourism in Mexico has increased steadily in the last 5 years so millions of Americans do not agree with you. Since access  is better than ever before you cannot blame the increase on the lack of information.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 30, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> Google search is reinforcing our phobias. Tourism in Mexico has increased steadily in the last 5 years so millions of Americans do not agree with you. Since access  is better than ever before you cannot blame the increase on the lack of information.



I know many experienced travelers to Mexico who have canceled their vacations to Mexico this year and I know many biased people who won't go at all, even without knowing the crime stats. On my other post, I mentioned I had no idea 2017 and now 2018 are the worst years for violence in Mexican history. I visited Mexico many, many times in the past year and I felt physically safe. In spite of my own personal experience, I decided to cancel my next trip to Cancun/Riviera Maya and go elsewhere for many reasons, not just safety but other reasons too that I should not post here. I was just looking for information of what is happening. In April 2018, I believe the number of murders in the Cancun area was 57 as of the end of last week. That is a lot. I do not believe any were tourists so I am not trying to reinforce a false belief that tourists are being targeted. I find that to be a high number of murders and Cancun is not even the dangerous area. Quintana Roo is still at only Level 2 in state dept warning system. What I found interesting and did not know is that the cartels are exorting money from the tourist industry. Time will tell if the Mexican government can maintain its beautiful tourist hubs. I hope it can. I love Mexico and especially the Yucatan Peninsula. I think the ocean on the Caribbean side of Mexico is among the most beautiful in the world. Also, I love that Mexico is so easily accessible from the USA. It is one of the few places we can fly nonstop. So I am rooting for Mexico to become safer and for it to get crime under control and defeat the cartels.


----------



## DannyTS (Apr 30, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I know many experienced travelers to Mexico who have canceled their vacations to Mexico this year and I know many biased people who won't go at all, even without knowing the crime stats. On my other post, I mentioned I had no idea 2017 and now 2018 are the worst years for violence in Mexican history. I visited Mexico many, many times in the past year and I felt physically safe. In spite of my own personal experience, I decided to cancel my next trip to Cancun/Riviera Maya and go elsewhere for many reasons, not just safety but other reasons too that I should not post here. I was just looking for information of what is happening. In April 2018, I believe the number of murders in the Cancun area was 57 as of the end of last week. That is a lot. I do not believe any were tourists so I am not trying to reinforce a false belief that tourists are being targeted. I find that to be a high number of murders and Cancun is not even the dangerous area. Quintana Roo is still at only Level 2 in state dept warning system. What I found interesting and did not know is that the cartels are exorting money from the tourist industry. Time will tell if the Mexican government can maintain its beautiful tourist hubs. I hope it can. I love Mexico and especially the Yucatan Peninsula. I think the ocean on the Caribbean side of Mexico is among the most beautiful in the world. Also, I love that Mexico is so easily accessible from the USA. It is one of the few places we can fly nonstop. So I am rooting for Mexico to become safer and for it to get crime under control and defeat the cartels.


you have a right to cancel your trips and so have your friends. This does not change the fact that more and more people are actually travelling to Mexico so they seem to disagree with you. I think that we have beaten this to death. It is starting to look more like and obsession than a conversation. I wonder if there is a motive.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 30, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> you have a right to cancel your trips and so have your friends. This does not change the fact that more and more people are actually travelling to Mexico so they seem to disagree with you. I think that we have beaten this to death. It is starting to look more like and obsession than a conversation. I wonder if there is a motive.



I was wondering if you had a motive and then I noticed you just bought at Westin Lagomar. I agree, this topic has been beaten to death (literally, LOL).

P.S. I apologize that this thread has made you uncomfortable. I am sure things will be wonderful at Westin Lagomar.


----------



## DannyTS (Apr 30, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I was wondering if you had a motive and then I noticed you just bought at Westin Lagomar. I agree, this topic has been beaten to death (literally, LOL).


Very proud owner indeed. A motive has to be something more precise than that. If you own property in say NYC and you tell your opinion about NYC it does not mean that you have a motive. I am Canadian, speaking positively about Canada is not a motive either. IMHO.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 30, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> Very proud owner indeed. A motive has to be something more precise than that. If you own property in say NYC and you tell your opinion about NYC it does not mean that you have a motive. I am Canadian, speaking positively about Canada is not a motive either. IMHO.



So what motive did you think I have? Just curious.

I am not sure you read my posts thoroughly because you only responded to the negative parts. I also said many good things. I have traveled to Mexico many, many times in the past year as well as throughout my lifetime. I was not even aware of the murder rate and crime until recently. I have always felt safe. I said this again and again.

I even spent a few days alone in Cancun in January!


----------



## DannyTS (Apr 30, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> So what motive did you think I have? Just curious.


I am sorry about that, it was a silly commentary on my part.  You just seemed very, very passionate.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 30, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> I am sorry about that, it was a silly commentary on my part.  You just seemed very, very passionate.



No problem. Thank you for the apology. I also apologize for coming on too strong.


----------



## FunInTheSunForever (May 1, 2018)

I am so sorry about the OP's son. It makes me think twice about visiting Cabo. A personal story like this means more than all the media in the world.


----------

